# spilling water



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

My hedgehog always spills the water out of her bowl. The bedding around the bowl is wet and the bowl is empty. Should I use a bottle? Are water bottles safe for hedgehogs?


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

I would first recommend getting a heavier dish that your hedgehog can not tip over! Water bottles are safe for hedgehogs but if she is used to drinking out of a dish she might not really like the bottle!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Bottles are not really safe for hedgehogs. They can chip teeth, get their tongue stuck and often they can become dehydrated because they drink less from a water bottle.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

OK I have a solution, take piece of PVC tubing. Cut it so the bowl still sits on the ground, but in the tube. You must make sure its a perfect fit for your bowl though, or it won't work. No more tipping.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Get a ceramic or porcelain bowl that is heavy enough.

Also, do not place your water dish at the corner or sides of the cage as this encourages your hedgie to use it as a kind of leverage whenever they feel like climbing


----------



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

My bowl is actuacly ceramic. It is also quite heavy. Honestly, I have no idea how she managese to spill all that water out. Any ideas?


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

This might be too simple of a solution, but maybe try putting the bowl in the corner? That way if she tries to push it (hopefully) won't go anywhere


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

^ I have my bowl in the corner and its never been tipped over


----------



## Nick120180 (Oct 27, 2014)

Mine sometimes mistakes it for a swimming pool so maybe that's how is spilling


----------



## Jem (Feb 16, 2014)

When I had a bigger bowl sometimes my hedgehog would walk all over it, dipping his tiny feet in them. It's been fine ever since I switched to a smaller bowl.


----------



## CourtneyLA (Jun 20, 2014)

Try putting the bowl in the corner like others said and then add a tile or something in front. Nina used to spill hers so I moved her "spat" tile to in front of the dish and she has no problem now, it also makes clean up easier!
I have a picture in my other topic I posted here


----------



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

I try the suggestions. thanks


----------

